# Getting Senior Passes - what it takes



## me_little_me (Jul 30, 2014)

SUBWAY/LOCAL RAIL:

NYC (MTA) - easy - You download an application. Send in proof of age and passport type pictures and in a few weeks, you have your pass. No cost except postage to send in forms to get your pass (we printed proper size pics on color printer).

CHI (CTA) - somewhat easy - You download an application. Send in proof of age and passport type pictures and allow at least 4 weeks, you have your pass. No cost except postage to send in forms to get your pass (we printed proper size pics on color printer).

ATL (MARTA) - difficult - You have to do it in person. Expect it to take an hour total once you get there. It's done at Five Points Station (outside the gates. If you take MARTA there, be sure you go out the right gate or you will have a long walk outside to find the right place or you will have to pay for a fare to go in then out the right place. You know which gate to go out only if you ask an employee before going out or if you can see the room from inside the right gate. No cost to get your pass.

BOS (MBTA) - difficult - You have to do it in person. Expect it to take an hour total once you get there. You have to Go to the CharlieCard room at the Downtown Crossing station. It can be a long walk with multiple stairways depending on which line you use to get there but there are signs. No cost to get your pass.

PHL (SEPTA) - Outstanding. No pass needed. Just show your Medicare card or picture ID showing proof of age at the station to use the system. We used a modified Medicare card (made from image file from scanned card with most of SS digits blanked out) and they accepted it. But just in case, be sure to have a DL or other ID.

Yes, we got cards from the first four and have used the fifth (and we live in NC). Worthwhile getting as the savings are very good (especially in PHL).

National Rail:

UK Rail - difficult and expensive - You can apply online but must have a UK address for shipping the pass. We used a friend's address in the UK then had them forward the passes. Cost is HIGH (£28 per year but we found a 10% coupon online that worked) but worth it if you plan to make a few trips around the country).

If anyone has gotten senior passes on other systems, please post info as a reply.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 31, 2014)

As far as Septa fares go. Show the Operator or Cashier a Medicare Card, or a State Senior Citizen Card which is Blue IINM my Dad has one but never uses it. Train fares are $1 in the state of Pennsylvania. Some conductors on trains won't ask for a Medicare Card or SSCC. But the Operator or Cashier simply pushes a button in the fare collection box or in the booth that will mark the fare as collected. Most bus drivers and trolley operators are jerkish enough to make sure the Medicare or SSCC is displayed and they could be showing the age of 80. I wouldn't even bother. If a handicapped passenger boards a bus, trolley, subway, trackless trolley, etc the fee is waived. I believe on trains in the state of PA it's a $1 fare. But Septa is very Senior Citizen Friendly!  Reason why I love being a Philly native! It will be interesting to see how things will work in the upcoming months/year as Septa starts to Deploy it's NPT. Which is currently BETA testing at certain locations in the system.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 31, 2014)

Soon like other systems it will be a chore and a pain, highly discriminatory towards visitors. Philly has been the city of Brotherly hate for a long time. It's time transit there reflects that.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 31, 2014)

Los Angeles Metro has a reduced fare "TAP" card which may be used by seniors, disabled and students. The card is "loaded" with the fares depending on your particular category. I load mine each month for $14 which provides unlimited riding (bus, busway, or light rail) for the month.

Had to submit an application with ID photos and a copy of my driver's license.


----------



## Golden grrl (Jul 31, 2014)

SunBus, the bus transit system for the greater Palm Springs area of southern California, allows those age 60 and over to buy low-price passes by mail. See http://www.sunline.org/passes-by-mail .

It takes about 2-3 weeks for the full turn around time from CA to east coast mailers, but works well when planned in advance. No ID requirements in the mail.

Last two trips we had both senior and regular adult fare individuals in the group, all passes easily accepted upon boarding. Never were asked for proof of age. Ride-all-day pass for seniors is $1.50; 31-day unlimited pass for seniors just $17. Lots cheaper than rental car/taxis. And the downtown Palm Springs pick up spot for Amtrak buses to Fullerton [to connect with the Pacific Surfliner or SW Chief] is at one of the SunBus stops.

E-a-s-y.


----------



## jis (Jul 31, 2014)

These special senior passes required of everyone who already have a state issued photo ID with proof of birth date on it is an example of bureaucracies running for their own sake. Transit agencies should instead spend the money that is wasted on such bureaucracy on actually providing better transit, and leave the business of providing identity cards with proof of age to the states which already have such a bureaucracy in place. Just IMHO of course.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 31, 2014)

In the case of LA Metro, the proof of age/identity is only to qualify a person to obtain a "senior" rate. Once the qualification is established ID is no longer needed. The "TAP" card that I was issued is my proof of qualification for a senior rate. The card is "loaded" with $$$ (the fare) so cash/tokens do not have to change hands on the transit vehicle. I reload my TAP card online each month via their website. The TAP cards can also be loaded in person at a Metro facilities.


----------



## PerRock (Jul 31, 2014)

It should be noted that the CTA senior pass is actually an RTA pass which means it works on: CTA, RTA, Pace, and most of the NICTD.

peter


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 31, 2014)

Cap Metro in Austin requires Seniors and Disabled folks to go in person to their downtown office ( no parking of course!) to have a Picture ID made! It costs $5, is good for 3 Years and is only an ID, not a Fare Card!

This allows you to ride Non- Premium Buses ( a new scheme to enhance Revenue) for 50 cents and the Red Line Light Rail( which is on a Zone System) for $1.25! Until 2012 both were Free and a picture ID or Social Security/Medicare Card was OK as proof of status!

I totally agree with jis about this kind of operation be being a waste of time and money for the riders, as well as for the Agencies that operate this idiotic turf war scheme!(Federal, State, Cap Metro all have IDs!!!!)

I have found Chicago and Philadelphia's MO to be the Best I seen when it comes to Senior and Disabled Discount Systems!


----------



## BCL (Jul 31, 2014)

San Francisco Bay Area has the Senior Clipper Card. The requirements are some proof of age, and the document (a photocopy is sent) has to come from the specific list. Most are obtained by mail, but they can be obtained in person at a Clipper Card service center or some transit agencies.

Once you have that, all senior discounts for cash fares are automatically calculated, and senior monthly passes can be loaded in various ways. I use VTA machines the most often, and they have the option to pay for different agencies' monthly passes.

All the transit agencies that use Clipper have gone away from paper/card monthly passes and require that they be linked to someone's Clipper Card.

BART in this area used to have special tickets for kids/seniors/disabled. The kids' ticket was red and was valid for kids under 12 or those going on chaperoned school trips (required a group application). The senior ticket was green and the disabled ticket was yellow. There used to be a lot of criticism of these. They weren't always easy to get, but the discounts used to be 90% and then 75%. There was no test to buy them; as a kid my mom used to buy them for me at a local bank that carried them as a convenience for customers. There were fines for misuse, but enforcement was spotty. Later, they switched from a mostly white ticket to one that was lightly colored and easier to spot.


----------



## SanAntonioClyde (Aug 3, 2014)

In Texas we hate big government but to get senior rate as out of town visitor at every transit system only Medicare cards are accepted as proof of age. Have written to several of the larger systems and ask why we can not have one accepted state wide card. No results to date.


----------



## BCL (Aug 6, 2014)

I recently took my kid and father-in-law to San Francisco via the San Francisco Bay Ferry and MUNI. I already had my Clipper Card, and that was easy. I paid cash fare for my FIL who is older than 65. We were never asked for proof of age.

I'm sort of having an issue understanding what the topic is about. Is it about obtaining a monthly pass to ride certain transit systems? Is it about getting a preapproval pass that entitles passengers to pay a senior cash fare or buy senior tickets from some outlet?

Most of the systems I know of with cash fares may at most request proof of age on the spot and it would be up to the operator to judge if the document is acceptable as proof of age.


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 6, 2014)

BCL said:


> I'm sort of having an issue understanding what the topic is about. Is it about obtaining a monthly pass to ride certain transit systems? Is it about getting a preapproval pass that entitles passengers to pay a senior cash fare or buy senior tickets from some outlet?
> 
> Most of the systems I know of with cash fares may at most request proof of age on the spot and it would be up to the operator to judge if the document is acceptable as proof of age.


In my mention of the LA Metro TAP card, once I applied and proved my age, I received a "Reduced Fare" TAP card. That card has my photo and name and establishes my senior status. When I re-load the card each month, the systems knows to allow the senior monthly rate. I do not have to prove anything after the initial application.


----------



## NW cannonball (Aug 7, 2014)

BCL said:


> I recently took my kid and father-in-law to San Francisco via the San Francisco Bay Ferry and MUNI. I already had my Clipper Card, and that was easy. I paid cash fare for my FIL who is older than 65. We were never asked for proof of age.
> 
> I'm sort of having an issue understanding what the topic is about. Is it about obtaining a monthly pass to ride certain transit systems? Is it about getting a preapproval pass that entitles passengers to pay a senior cash fare or buy senior tickets from some outlet?
> 
> Most of the systems I know of with cash fares may at most request proof of age on the spot and it would be up to the operator to judge if the document is acceptable as proof of age.


Or maybe about getting a local (RFID or stripe) fare card that has a senior discount programmed in? That I've got in MSP and SEA. Mostly for the convenience. Either MSP or SEA (last time a year ago) you can just say "senior" at the farebox on the bus and sometimes have to flash a Medicare-looking card at the driver. If your hair is gray mostly no hassle. Bought my "senior fare no photo required" ORCA in SEA Westlake station 18 months ago, rules may have changed since then. At MSP boought my "R" goto card at the Matquette Ave service center -- again, might not be possible no, might have to mail in id.

SEA, and many others, want you to apply for some kind of "reduced fare regional ID" -- that's another issue. Several places only have reduced fares for seniors "residing in their service area"

In ABQ this spring - I never asked for the senior discount - because an all-day bus pass was only $2. Likewise in LA - the $5 TAP card all-day pass didn't justify the hassle of applying for the senior discount.

YMMV. Rules are all over the map. I just recently realized that I could have saved $3 in JAX area by saying "senior" -- maybe.


----------



## NW cannonball (Aug 7, 2014)

FrensicPic said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sort of having an issue understanding what the topic is about. Is it about obtaining a monthly pass to ride certain transit systems? Is it about getting a preapproval pass that entitles passengers to pay a senior cash fare or buy senior tickets from some outlet?
> ...


Posts crossed in transit.

Seems like the "reduced fare" TAP is like what exists with SEA and MSP - and it's so convenient with the various time and transfer and specific transit org rules in SEA and MSP.

Whether getting such a card is a paying proposition totally depends on the local transit authorities, the time one may spend in their jurisdiction, the base fee, the time to apply and get the card -----.

I was happy with my $5/day TAP - no discount. And my $2 unlimited bus rides in ABQ - no discount. And the "seniors ride free" in JAX I didn't even try.

But if going to stay someplace for a week or more -- a discount card can be significantly valuable, and really a time-saver -- even the zero-senior-discount SUICA or PASMO in Tokyo --

Yeah - I'm not sure what we are talking about exactly - but visiting London, and using public transit - get your OYSTER -- or pay 50-100% more each trip.

Many places in the US - just ask at the farebox "senior fare?"


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 7, 2014)

Can't resist anymore.

The first thing it takes to get a senior pass is to be in a certain age group.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 7, 2014)

Actually a lot of these restrictions, especially locals only, are fully illegal.


----------



## jis (Aug 7, 2014)

Don't they also have a special Staten Islander only toll rate on the Verrazano Narrows Bridge?


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 7, 2014)

BCL said:


> I'm sort of having an issue understanding what the topic is about. Is it about obtaining a monthly pass to ride certain transit systems? Is it about getting a preapproval pass that entitles passengers to pay a senior cash fare or buy senior tickets from some outlet?


For those from out of town, it really helps to know what it takes to get a discount on a transit system as a senior. While some systems that accept cash allow one to just show proof to the driver or at a token booth, many require advance planning because they issue an ID card that is also the card on which the money is stored to use the system.. Since this forum is about Commuter/Subway, I thought I would start a thread that others could contribute to which would have in one place the information required for getting the senior discount and to let people know the level of difficulty in doing so.


----------



## City of Miami (Aug 7, 2014)

In DC I had to go to a certain place to get a senior Smartcard - $5. Then gou can add any amount and the gate deducts half of peak fares. In NYC I present Medicare card and buy round trip card for $2.50. In SF I just drop in 3 quarters - they don't care.


----------



## BCL (Aug 8, 2014)

me_little_me said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sort of having an issue understanding what the topic is about. Is it about obtaining a monthly pass to ride certain transit systems? Is it about getting a preapproval pass that entitles passengers to pay a senior cash fare or buy senior tickets from some outlet?
> ...


OK - got it. Nearly every transit system in the San Francisco Bay Area uses a proof of age (at the discretion of the operator) at the time of payment. Proof of payment systems may be a little bit different, such as systems with a timed ticket/pass. Those I believe would allow someone to buy a ticket at an automated machine, but at the time a fare inspector checks the ticket, the proof of age could be requested at the same time.

Now apparently some transit agencies in California do have senior fare ID cards issued, but I'm not sure where. It's mentioned in VTA's section on acceptable ID for paying a senior fare:



> http://www.vta.org/getting-around/seniors/senior-senior-fare
> 
> Passengers aged 65 and older qualify for the discounted senior fare when riding VTA. Proof of age is required when paying the discounted senior rate. Acceptable proof of age are:
> 
> ...


I thought that maybe BART did away with senior and child tickets, but they're still available. They say that proof of age should be carried when using a green-colored senior ticket.



> http://www.bart.gov/tickets
> 
> *When using BART Green Tickets, seniors are required to carry proof of age.



As I noted before, if one gets a preapproved Senior Clipper Card, all of this stuff is preapproved, although I'm thinking one still may be required to prove identify as attached to the transit card.


----------



## NW cannonball (Aug 10, 2014)

Back to the OP --

There are real good deals for seniors some places in the USA. (like JAX - free rides, or MSP or SEA really good on,or off-peak discounts, or )

There are also real good deals for anybody getting a local transit card -- like the convenience of not having to figure the fare from-to any stop, and figuring the distance-fare+base-fare -- and hours-suppelement - and even the Tokyo-area SUICA or PASMO is with it for the convenience.

I think - we are getting the local-good-deal-card and the senior-discount-card confused.

And - it IS confusing.

And that's why I think the OP question is valuable.

AND -- local transit rules and fares are totally local, and totally confusing.

ANY help on this is totally welcome to seniors trying to navigate unfamiliar local transit.


----------

